# Fun Dog show in aid of greyhound rescue, Cambs 27th Sept



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Amberlea Kennels and Cattery

Fun dog show, agility and fly ball demo.

Stalls, tombola, raffle etc

1pm onwards,

Sutton, Nr Ely, Cambridgeshire.

Anyone going??


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

no sadly . have a club show in Somerset. hope its well supported for a worthy cause.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Woo Hoo!!

Koda got 5th (out of about 25) in Best Youngster! Got a rosette and a goody bag!

didn't stay very long as it was very hot, and there wasn't any shade to sit in.

Also had a 'have-a-go' try at Scurry - 3.8 secs!


----------

